# Odd Use for Bounce Dryer Sheets



## norgeskog (Apr 21, 2005)

Received these in a newsletter to which I subscribe.  Have not used all of them, *bolded* the ones I have tried.

USPS asked letter carriers to put a bounce sheet in their pocket to ward off jellow jackets.

They will:

chase ants away
repel mice in foundation, trailers, cars.
*takes odor out of books and albums not frequently used*
repels mosquitoes (I will try this next time I bike or walk)
*eliminates static electricity from TV or computer screen, wipe*
disolves soap scum from shower doors, wipe
*place one in drawers or in closet to refresh aroma*
*place one in the vaccum cleaner*
*freshen air in car, put one under the seat*
wipe to collect cat hair
*deoderize sneakers and shoes*
keep camping things fresh by storing one in them
*place one in bottom of clothes hamper*
*place on in stored luggage *


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2005)

I also heard that you could wipe them on your skin and it would help repel mosquitoes - or hang one on the back of a chair outdoors to help with the same thing.  I've used them on my TV but there's no way in Hades they will help with MY son's shoes


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL KE, maybe throw the shoes in the wash?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2005)

They would have to be washed daily - poor kid!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 21, 2005)

My cat enjoys eatting them.   I have to toss them as SOON as the clothes come out of the dryer.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 22, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I also heard that you could wipe them on your skin and it would help repel mosquitoes - or hang one on the back of a chair outdoors to help with the same thing. I've used them on my TV but there's no way in Hades they will help with MY son's shoes


 
kitchennisse, try having the kid rub his feet with them before he puts them into the shoes


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2005)

I've used them for really burned on gunk in the bottom of a pot!  I was really surprised, I thought I'd have to rent a jack hammer 

kadesma


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 23, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> I've used them for really burned on gunk in the bottom of a pot! I was really surprised, I thought I'd have to rent a jack hammer
> 
> kadesma


 
wow that is amazing, kadesma, wonder what is in them.


----------



## irishtravel1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for the great ideas!  I will use several of the ideas!


----------



## Russell (Apr 23, 2005)

What are they?


----------



## middie (Apr 23, 2005)

basically it's fabric softener on a sheet that you put in the dryer with your clothes.


----------



## Russell (Apr 23, 2005)

OO....thanks for clearin that up


----------

